
Appwrite 0.5: An Open Source Back End Server for Mobile and Web Devs - eldad_fux
https://medium.com/@eldadfux/the-appwrite-open-source-backend-server-0-5-is-out-with-5-new-major-features-e94e09d280fc
======
christyjacob4
Amazing work eldad_fux!

~~~
eldad_fux
Thank you so much ️

